# Help for new 921 user



## Bismarck (Sep 28, 2004)

I am a longtime DISH Network subscriber and early adopter of the DVR receivers. I recently purchased an HDTV and the 921. I have questions concerning proper setup and operation of the 921 with my existing configuration.

First, here's my current setup:

I have a dual lnbf dish. My house is wired with a "home run" in the attic. There are two leads from there to the living room where the HDTV and 921 are setup. One lead is behind the tv and another is on the other side of the room. There is a second tv installed in the master bedroom with a 510. (Before purchasing the 921, the 510 was in the living room and a 501 was installed in the bedroom. The 501 has been retired.) I also have an OTA HD antenna in the attic and, using diplexers, have it connected to the 921 over the same single cable. The 921 is running L188 software.

As only one tuner is connected to the 921, I am obviously having problems with the unit. For example, some timers do not work because the timer attempts to record on tuner 2, for which there is no signal. On startup or when switching channels, sometimes the unit loses lock because it is trying to connect on tuner 2. I am desperate to solve these problems, but wish to do so cost-effectively and with as few hassles as possibles.

Here are my questions:

1. Will a future software update to the 921 permit "normal" operation with only one tuner connected, albeit without the ability to record two shows at the same time, etc.? If so, when?

2. I suspect the answer to the first question is no, so I am pretty sure I need to have a new dish installed with a triple/quad lnbf so that I can have two tuners connected in the living room and one in the master bedroom. Am I correct that there is no way to get the 921 to work properly now without two tuners conencted?

3. Two use both leads in the living room would be unsightly or require tearing up the drywall to hide the wire coming from across the room. Is there any way to run two satellite signals over one cable? If so, can this also be done with the diplexers so I can have the antenna connected over the same wire? 

4. I know bugs must be reported in another forum. My question here is how often will DISH continue to provide software updates for the 921? The reason I ask is that the 501 we have was very buggy at first and then slowly improved with updates over time. However, when the 510 came out, it was quieter and worked much more smoothly from the getgo. The 501 never really caught up in terms of smooth operation. Is the 921 going to be replaced soon with a new model? If so, will the 921 continue to get software updates to improve its operation? Having spent $999 to acquire the unit, I am not anxious to see it made obsolete any time in the near future.

5. Could all of the problems/questions be solved by simply having a local DISH technician come out to the house?

Thanks for the help. Long live DISH Network!


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

You must have both tuners connected. Its a must.

That said, if you get a DishPro Plus 44 switch, you can combine two feeds over a single cable, and then separate them with a DishPro Plus separator. Just like you do with the Diplexor.


----------



## Bismarck (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks, Cyclone. Does that mean I can continue to get by with the dual lnbf dish I have if I get a DPP44 switch and separator? Would a DP+34 work? Can I still use the diplexers for the OTA antenna?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Bismark - 

Yes, you can continue to use your Dish500 with a DPP44 switch and DPP separator, assuming that you have dishpro lnbs now. If you currently have a DP34 switch, then you do have dishpro lnbs. You cannot use the separator with the DP34 switch, and there is currently no such thing as a DP+34 switch. You must get the DPP44 switch if you can't run another satellite line.

To answer your other questions:

No, there's no way of getting the 921 to work with only one line connected. Some people get it to work some of the time for short periods of time, but it's not worth the hassle, as you've found out. This isn't going to change anytime soon (if ever) in future software.

I've read reports of some people also using diplexors on the same line as the DPP separator. I don't recommend it, but it can be done if you don't have any other choice. You'll always be better off though with a dedicated line to your OTA antenna.

Yes, Dish is continuing and will continue to provide software support and updates for the 921. There currently is no receiver on the books that is designed as the replacement for the 921 that I know of, including the 942. The 942 will most likely be released early next year, but it is not going to be a replacement for the 921 or cause the 921 to become unsupported. You mention the 510 - the 510 is exactly the same receiver as the 508 and 501, except the 510 has a larger hard drive than the 508 did, which has a larger hard drive than the 501 did. That's the only difference between those receivers. All three run exactly the same software.

A local technician could probably solve your problems, if he's good. If he's not, then he'll probably cause more problems than you already have currently.


----------



## Bismarck (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for the help, but the saga continues.

I purchased the DPP44 switch and separator for $227 (tax incl.). It turns out that my lnbf is a Dish Twin, i.e. not a Dish Pro. I didn't realize you could determine that by checking what the receiver reports and, since I cannot access my dish (it is on a third story roof), I asked my local retailer how to determine whether I had a Dish Pro. He said, "When was it installed." My answer: "August 2000." His reply: "Then it's a Dish Pro." Well, it isn't. So, I have yet more equipment to buy.

Since you folks seem to be the most knowledgable about these things (way more than any than the retailers/installers I speak to -- most of whom have never heard of a DPP 44 or separator) and seem to know what's out and what's coming, I'm asking for some more advice. My question: what do I need to buy? Obviously, a Dis Pro lnbf. But which one?

Thanks.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

A DP Twin will do. A DP Quad has 2 more outputs, but because you already have a switch, why bother running the extra feeds?

Note that the existing feeds MUST be RG-6 swept to at least 2150MHz.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I agree - a DishPro Twin LNB is probably your best bet.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

I recommend to save money, try ebay. It generally is pretty good for lnb's.


----------



## Bismarck (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks to all for the advice -- 921 is working smoothly.

Current installation now is:

Dish Pro Twin LNBF
DPP44 Switch
921 Receiver (with DP Separator)
508 Receiver
LG 52" DLP Monitor
JVC 36" CRT TV


----------

